# Barnes TSX 30.06



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Does anybody have a recipe for the New Barnes TSX .30-06, 150 gr.? All I can find is to start 1 grain higher than the max for the X-bullets.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

im sorry but i just dont like the barnes bullets at all!!! i never could get one to oppen up!!! my advice is to get a box of the siarra game kings in 165 gr. best load me and my shootin buddy could ever get out of the 308. and it is a great shootin cal. one of the most acurat there is. i dont know if you will get this good of results out of your 30/06 for they arent a bench rest cal. such as the 308. but mine is a highly acurized m/700. but good luck any way!!!!

:sniper: good luck
tyler


----------



## Nosquib (Feb 22, 2004)

Hunter. I have loaded several calibers for various weight TSX's. My experience has been that the load of the TSX will be close to the same bullet with the blue coat XLC which you are probably familiar with. The Barnes manual indicates that in 30-06 the 150 grain XLC max load is 61.5 gr of H4350 so the TSX will probably be close or equal. Just work up with 1/2 grain increments until you get pressure sign and then back off a bit. Something you may or may not know about accuracy with barnes bullets is that unlike many bullets which are most accurate close to the rifling, Barnes recommends that their X bullets be loaded starting at .050 from the rifling. I know that sounds backasswards but it really works and you will find exceptional accuracy with that advice using the top end of their loads that you work up. The above load was recommended for accuracy and probably will work good for the TSX. Go for it!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Why dont you call the company and see what they recomend.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hunter

I have used Barnes X bullets since 1990. I can not get the XLC to shoot. As a matter of fact one day while shooting a piece of the blue stuff shot through the screen of my choronograph. I like the new tripple shock best of all the X Bullets. They open well for me even at low velocity. Keep in mind that animals run a ways after being hit with an X. They have about a three inch wound channel, but for a long ways. About 36 inch long wound channel out of a 30-06 with a 165 gr bullet. I shoot them in a 300 Win Mag. The Barnes book lists the following for you.
IMR 4831 54 to 59 gr
H4831 58 to 62.5 gr
H4350 56 to 60 gr
H4895 46 to 49 gr
RL19 58 to 62 gr
H414 54 to 59 gr
IMR4320 48 to 51 gr
IMR3031 46 to 49 gr
AA2460 45.5 to 48.5 gr
AA2015 45 to 47 gr

Federal 210 primers were used in all loads, with Remington cases.


----------

